
Microsoft's Windows 10 October update will kill of Disk Cleanup - myinnerbanjo
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3062711/microsoft-is-killing-disk-cleanup-with-windows-10-october-update
======
ccnafr
There are better disk management tools. This utility is usually very slow and
ineffective.

~~~
IronWolve
While slow, its free and comes with the OS, I used it this week and it cleaned
almost 5gigs of old updates on a vm. After all the security fiasco with
ccleaner, not sure I'd want to install that ever again.

